# Japanese earthquake



## snapper (Mar 11, 2011)

I just checked Jeffery Friedl's blog, and he appears to be alive and well in Kyoto. I don' recall seeing any other people based in Japan here, but if so I hope they are well too. 

I have never watched such devastation unfold before my eyes as I have seen on the reports from Japan today. My thoughts go out to all the people suffering.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems to be a lot of movement in the Pacific rim at present...


----------



## clee01l (Mar 12, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Seems to be a lot of movement in the Pacific rim at present...


 There appears to be a correlation between sunspots and Earthquakes.  While this has been noted for some time, it is not understood.  Also just as ocean tides are a result of gravitational interactions between the sun, moon and earth, these same gravitational forces are at work on the mantle plates too.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 30, 2011)

jsmith87 said:


> IMO, this started with the new zealand earthquake, then connections with the ring of fire, JAPAN,..


 
I hope you don't blame us down here!!:surprised::surprised::bluegrin:


----------



## happycranker (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately it occurs to me the other end of the fault lies in California, I would be very nervous at the moment. Equal and opposite reactions and all that......


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2011)

happycranker said:


> Yes, unfortunately it occurs to me the other end of the fault lies in California, I would be very nervous at the moment. Equal and opposite reactions and all that......


Actually, the two ends are New Zealand and Chile. Both of which have endured two major Earthquakes in the past 12 months. And it is not a single fault  but a complex system of faults that lie along the edges of the plate boundary.  I would not worry about California any more than I would normally.


----------

